# ly's



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

how do you catch ly's


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

cast net. get out there early when they're on top of the water and ease up to a school of them and throw a good spread. one good cast can get you all the need.


----------



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks im gettin started im 12


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Sabiki (or small gold hook) rigs are good at time when a castnet isn't feasible.

Use the smallest size you can find (# 12 or #14) or plain #10 gold hooks.

And use just enough weight to cast it out (a slow sink is better than too much weight)










Hope this helps!


----------



## ocean buzzard (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the sabiki. I've never tried it but that will soon change.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always had better luck with smaller sabiki's and red heads on the sabiki. The problem with smaller is that you will lose a lot of hooks to bigger baits that happen along like blue runners.

And try the entire water column, especially around bouys.

Good Luck,

Jim


----------



## i fish i (Jul 5, 2009)

the bad thing about useing a net is that i always have like 100 or so ly's stuck in my net... and it takes a while to get them out...


----------

